# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [Ηχεία] infinity καμενα tweeter

## draco1

Πρόκειται για ένα ζευγάρι ηχεία δύο δρόμων με καμένα tweeter, αξίζει να  αγοραστούν τα tweeter από αντιπροσωπία η να τα αντικαταστήσω με άλλα,  ποια είναι η γνώμη σας; 

Το tweeter έχει κωδικό 902-5065 
τα στοιχεία του είναι:

Polycell Dome Tweeter
8 ohm - 8oz Magnet
3/4" Dome & Voice Coil
40 Watts RMS / 80 Watts Peak
Frequency Response: 4000hz - 20khz
OD of Tweeter: 3.69" (3 11/16" - 93.77mm)
Cabinet Hole Cutout Diameter: 2 3/8"

τα tweeter μοιάζουν με :

----------


## vasilimertzani

Αν ειναι πιασεκωλε κοιτα εδω http://www.speakerrepair.com/page/pr...rs/10-236.html
Παντως (αν και δεν εχω ιδιαιτερες γνωσεις) πρεπει να ειναι καλα ηχεια,οποτε με το να βαλεις δυο τουιτερακια των 10€ ,μαλλον σφαλμα θα ειναι.

----------


## draco1

> Αν ειναι πιασεκωλε κοιτα εδω http://www.speakerrepair.com/page/pr...rs/10-236.html
> Παντως (αν και δεν εχω ιδιαιτερες γνωσεις) πρεπει να ειναι καλα ηχεια,οποτε με το να βαλεις δυο τουιτερακια των 10€ ,μαλλον σφαλμα θα ειναι.


Είναι 60 € επί 2 τεμάχια  συν 50 € (περίπου) έξοδα αποστολής = 170 € τα είχα πάρει σε δραχμές 47.000 δλδ τα tweeter θα μου στοιχίσουν  40.890 σε δραχμές, δεν είναι και λίγα 
 :Crying: 

Και σίγουρα δεν θα βάλω τίποτα ντενεκέδες γιατί είναι καλά τα ηχεία ο ενισχυτής τα έπαιξε έκανε ταλάντωση και μου τα έκαψε  :Cursing:

----------


## east electronics

δεκαδες λυσεις ...πολλα αντιστοιχα στην αγορα αλλα οχι με 10 ευρω υπολογισε 40-50 το τεμαχιο για να βαλεις κατι αξιοπρεπες .Υπαρχει και πιθανοτητα να βρεις και μεμβρανες να τους αλλαξεις

----------


## draco1

> Υπαρχει και πιθανοτητα να βρεις και μεμβρανες να τους αλλαξεις


  Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια 

Μήπως ξέρεις που μπορώ να προμηθευτώ μεμβράνες;

----------


## east electronics

μεμβρανες απο διαφορα  seas vifa μπορεις να βρεις στην αντιπροσωπεια τους στην κλεισθενους στο γερακα Υπαρχει μεγαλη πιθανοτητα να βρεις κατι φτηνα τυπου 25 ευρω που θα πεφτει μεσα κουφετο ..Εναλλακτικα πετας μεσα δυο visaton και καθαριζεις Υπαρχουν και κινεζικα αξιοπρεπη  και ενα θελεις μπορω να σου προτεινω και της JAmo μερικα τα οποια ειναι σε καλη τιμη και θα παιξουν και πολυ καλα 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## draco1

ok ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια

----------

